# a good review of AOC LED 23" I 2353 (IPS)



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 2, 2012)

*a good review of AOC LED 23&quot; I 2353 (IPS)*

im a hard core gamer im planing to buy a new rig after around 7 yrs for aroun 60k and thinking about this monitor
i want some good reviews about it cause im unable to find any on google.com



my parents arurged with me but i manage to make them buy it !!!!
AOC LED 23" I 2353 (IPS) IS THE MONITOR

the gpu is going to be the sapphire hd 7850 2 gb non-oc (will oc my self)
and the mobo+processors will be asrock extreme 4 +i5 2500k 
any suggestions for it pls!!!!!!!


budget for monitor is @~10.5k !!!!!!!1
PLS HELP ME ASAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I LIVE IN DELHI AND MOST PROBABLY WILL BUY FROM NEHRU PLACE THE IT HUB OF DELHI TOOO LOW PRICES CAUSE IM NOT A RICH MANS SON STILL WANNA PLAY HIGH END FPS LIKE BATLLE FIELD 3 , MW3 , CRYSIS 2 AND THE UPCOMING BLACK OPS 2 IN NOV BUT ILL BUY IT ON MY BIRTH DAY ON 21 FEB 2013 AS MY GIFT !!!!!

any one pls !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! help me !!!!!!!


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 6, 2012)

no reply pls!!!!!!!help me ~!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sam.dg (Oct 8, 2012)

From what I've heard so far, IPS panels aren't suitable for hardcore gaming, mostly because of the slower Response time.

Even I want this monitor for regular work and as a secondary display to a Asus ML238H, which I use for gaming.

The *AnandTech* review has have my eyes set on this budget friendly IPS panel.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 8, 2012)

@*nikhilsharma007nikx*

Go for good TN panel.
Cheap IPS not for harcore games.
But that AOC is good for normal gamer.
Even I'm LF for a cheap(8K) IPS for gaming.
Though I'm not a hardcore gamer.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: a good review of AOC LED 23&quot; I 2353 (IPS)*

well well well get the dell st2222l which is a 8k monitor and have 5 ms response time with features of both dvi and hdmi with the trust of dell...~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

im also thinking to get it


----------



## Revolution (Oct 10, 2012)

If u not in  a hurry just wait for Dell new S Series IPS.
Though they may not have both DVi+HDMI a that price range.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 12, 2012)

not in search of ips now im thinking to get a normal LED monitor with dvi and hdmi and 5ms response time and it has it all


----------



## Revolution (Oct 12, 2012)

Then u may consider *Dell*[SUP]TM[/SUP]*  S2330MX Ultra-Slim Monitor with LED.*


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 13, 2012)

cost????


----------

